# Rahmeneffekte



## chin_chilla (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich suche Tuts, die sich mit Photoshop-Rahmen befassen. Ich will so zerfledderte, schroffe, unregelmäßige Rahmen erzeugen. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Grüße

Chin Chilla


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Dezember 2003)

"grunge"; "rahmen"; "dirty"; "brushes" etc. (bei tutorials.de z.B. ...)


----------

